# Pen Swap Anyone???



## neon007 (Dec 1, 2007)

It has been a while since the last swap. I had such a good time with the last one, I thought we could do another. I would be willing to do the pairing, unless someone else would rather do it. This time instead of new paired with a vet. How about casters for casters and wood for wood. All who are interested PLEASE post here. Thanks. I will give the thread a few days to get all we can involved. A week sounds good. So dec. 8 I will post the pairing.


----------



## grumps (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd participate - wood for wood.


----------



## follow3 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,

How does it work?

I would participate, 

wood for wood
&
Cast for cast

Are we exchanging pens or blanks?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ericw95 (Dec 1, 2007)

Steve - you exchange a pen for a pen.  In your case the way you have it written you would like to swap a wood pen and a cast pen with two other pens/owners.

I wood do wood for wood.


----------



## follow3 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Eric.

Count me in for both.

Steve


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 1, 2007)

I am willing to do a cast for cast.


----------



## ones (Dec 1, 2007)

I would like to do a cast for cast.


----------



## polarbear1 (Dec 1, 2007)

count me in


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have to say I'm a little disappointed in this format as I was hoping that possibly recieving a cast pen might actually encourage me to try it.  But I'm always open to a pen exchange so put me down for wood for wood.  Bob I.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 1, 2007)

Polarbear, are you in for wood or casting? Need to know.


----------



## pentex (Dec 1, 2007)

Put me down, please. I would do a cast for cast.


----------



## lum4867 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am very new to this group and to turning but this sounds good to me. So if you all will have me in I would like to do wood for wood. Sorry it will not be fancy.
Bill


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 1, 2007)

Count me in. I will make a wood-for-anything. 

By the way, most formats I've seen were also experienced-for-inexperienced, based on whether you've made over 100 or not. I think that is a great format. I'm quite a ways over 100.


----------



## fritz64 (Dec 1, 2007)

wood for wood  fritz64   less then 100


----------



## Rob (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in...wood for wood.

Rob


----------



## broitblat (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm interested in either category (although I'm much more of a neophyte with casting) depending on the timimng.  I think I might be real hard pressed to do much before the end of the year.

  -Barry


----------



## curlymaplefan (Dec 1, 2007)

I am in wood for wood--newbie here


----------



## JohnStout (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in anything for anything.[]


----------



## Nolan (Dec 1, 2007)

Sure but it would have to be an off the shelf one for me as I still cant get around.


----------



## freedomhouse (Dec 1, 2007)

I am in
Wood for Wood

Bob


----------



## tweetfaip (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in for wood for wood.  Thanks for setting this up!

Eric


----------



## fernhills (Dec 1, 2007)

I`m in Wood for anything


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neon007_
> <br />How about casters for casters and wood for wood.



Are you doing Acrylic for Acrylic for those not set up to cast just yet?


----------



## stevers (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm a caster lately, so cast for cast. Put me on the list, I missed last time and was sorry I did.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, acrylics and PR all fall under castings. Pretty much anything that isn't wood.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neon007_
> <br />Yes, acrylics and PR all fall under castings. Pretty much anything that isn't wood.



Cool beans!

Put me down for wood for wood and Cast for Cast!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 1, 2007)

I wanna play! Wood/wood.


----------



## doohboy24 (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't leave me out. the fat guy's always the last to be picked!!
wood for wood


----------



## rangair94 (Dec 1, 2007)

wood for wood


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't cast, but have some pretty cool casting my son did.. 

I'll do cast for cast  and   love wood, so will do wood for wood also..

Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 1, 2007)

Put me down!  Wood for wood!


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 1, 2007)

im In  Twice.....wood for wood and Cast/acrylic for cast/Acrylic


----------



## louisbry (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in...wood for wood.


----------



## barrels (Dec 1, 2007)

Im in......

wood for wood

Thanks.. I love swaps


----------



## CaptG (Dec 2, 2007)

Count me in,  wood for wood and cast for cast.  []


----------



## pssherman (Dec 2, 2007)

Count me in for wood for wood and if I can use an acrylic from Woodturningz then I am in for the cast for cast also.

Paul in AR


----------



## VisExp (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in.  Wood for wood.  I'm new here and to penturning and have not participated in a pen swap before.  Are there some sort of guidelines as for the pen kit to be used?  I'd feel real bad sending someone a Slimline and receiving an Emperor [:I]


----------



## hughbie (Dec 2, 2007)

i still well below the 100 mark as well.
put me down for wood/wood and cast/cast (hell, if ya gonna go, go all the way!)

i would love to try this too.  i am like Keith above me, what are the guidelines?  i'm still not in to the high end pens.  cigars and sierra's are my top end unless you count churchill and el grande


----------



## neon007 (Dec 2, 2007)

There really are no guidelines to this swap. I would say it is up to you and your partner to figure out what kits you would like to use. However I know what you mean. So next Saturday I will post all the pairs. I guess around noon Dec.8 I will post.


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 2, 2007)

I would like to give this a try.  I'm in for cast for cast and I'm at a little less than 100 I think.

John


----------



## cigarman (Dec 2, 2007)

I always have fun with these and have some great pens to show for it.  Put me down for wood for wood.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in for a cast for cast.


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 2, 2007)

I have not done one of these  as of yet, but count me in . I am in for both , please.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neon007_
> <br />There really are no guidelines to this swap. I would say it is up to you and your partner to figure out what kits you would like to use.



Are we to surprise our exchange partner(s) or be in communication with them about kits etc?

If we are doing wood for wood and cast for cast, will we have two partners?

Thanks!


----------



## Towbar15 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in wood for anything.

Thanks for setting this up


----------



## n7blw (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in. Wood-for-wood.


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 2, 2007)

I am also very new.... I'm in, wood-for-wood.


----------



## mb757 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd like to give it a try as well. I'm in, wood for wood.


----------



## clthayer (Dec 2, 2007)

Sign me up, wood.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuperDave_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



   Well I figure this gives us 3 catagories now. Wood, casting, and both, there are plenty of people for each. Whatever comes up odd I will balance myself. so for the people doing both I will pair them together. Hope that is good for everyone.


----------



## rlharding (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in.  Never done anything like this before.  Wood for wood. I have only done slimlines and at the same time don't have a problem trying another type of kit.

Turned about 100 sold about 30.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, I'm very, very, very did I say very new to turning pens. I have turned 4 one turned out very nice, 2 bad, 1 okay. What is the time line for this, it might take me a few weeks to make a pen I'm willing to send to one of you guys(you are all above my level). I would like to do this , but if we need to have them done in a week I'm just scared I won't be able to do it. I just started working on my plexiglass finish, and next I'm going to try CA. Whats the time line??? I would be in for wood to wood. Thanks, Victor


----------



## mikemac (Dec 2, 2007)

W00t!
Wood for Wood...


----------



## neon007 (Dec 2, 2007)

No timeline. Most people get theirs done in 2 to 3 weeks or so. Some faster some slower.Depends on the turner.


----------



## mesquiteguy (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in cast for cast.


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, sounds like a great idea! Wood for Wood sounds good to me. I am recuperating from surgery and have time to play a whole bunch.5th month off work, and I am starting to answer myself when I am in the shop.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 3, 2007)

Newbie here too.  I have done 5 and 1/2.  Would be fun but like others I am concerned I might not send as good of a kit to someone sending me not only a nicer kit but a much nicer turning.  

Just tell me what to do... My wife always does 

I'd be in wood for wood.  

Larry


----------



## egerm (Dec 3, 2007)

i am new at this turning thing, but would love to be apart of it.
Wood for wood


----------



## gketell (Dec 3, 2007)

As long as the due date is after Christmas, I'm in.  Wood for Wood and Cast for Cast.

GK


----------



## jskeen (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in as a newbie in wood for wood

James


----------



## carverken (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in!!!!! Wood for Wood and Cast for Cast.

Ken


----------



## joseph10s (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in for a cast for cast.

Thanks for organizing, Keith!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll make do a pen, put me in the wood pile.


----------



## jbburri (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in too.  Put me in for a wood to wood.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> <br />Hello, I'm very, very, very did I say very new to turning pens. I have turned 4 one turned out very nice, 2 bad, 1 okay. What is the time line for this, it might take me a few weeks to make a pen I'm willing to send to one of you guys(you are all above my level). I would like to do this , but if we need to have them done in a week I'm just scared I won't be able to do it. I just started working on my plexiglass finish, and next I'm going to try CA. Whats the time line??? I would be in for wood to wood. Thanks, Victor



I personally don't think it's about how great the kit is you send or anything else like that. To me it's more about coming together as a group and making friends along the way. You never know the kit you do may inspire someone, even a long time turner. His or hers may inspire you. Just my take on things.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 3, 2007)

Well said. That is what I was thinking when I posted this. So does that mean you are in or out Dustin, and is that wood or cast???


----------



## Daddy1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am relatively new but was hoping we would do this.  I am in wood for wood


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in too.   Wood.  
I missed the PITH last year and regret it.[!]


----------



## airrat (Dec 3, 2007)

Im in wood for wood.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay then I'm in, maybe I can be paired witha newbie like myself then maybe we won't feel like we might let someone down. This sounds like lots of fun thanks, Victor


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 3, 2007)

Count me in, Wood4Wood...


----------



## Fishshooter (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in too... I'm under 100 even if I count the ones that never made it to a completed pen.    Gonna be wood for me.


----------



## tseger (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in   Wood for wood
Tim


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

ok I'm in...wood for wood . I have orders to fill so cant start for about 10 days but it sounds like fun thanks for setting it up


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 4, 2007)

Ya, neon put me in. I'll do wood for anything I guess.

I edited this to wood for anything. I like them all.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 4, 2007)

So, are you planning to match folks up where a pair of turners each do a pen for each other, or will this be more like the PITH which each turner randomly gets someone (from the wood and/or cast pool) to make a pen for?

Either way (to clarify from my earlier post) I'm in for either and/or both.

  -Barry


----------



## neon007 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am going to pair up 2 turners to do a pen for each other. I will post the pairs Saturday night after 6ish. Hope everyone has fun with this.


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 4, 2007)

Count me in on this one. I will do a mostly wood pen for any material someone wants to make for me.  I guess that meand Wood+ for anything.......[]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 4, 2007)

By way of encouragement to "new" penturners--don't in any way feel intimidated by this swap...its just a chance to see what others are doing, and to share our craftsmanship. If you're paired with someone who was making pens back when the Declaration of Independence was written, SO WHAT??? No one will belittle your skills, or be disappointed in your offering. (If they do, then it doesn't say much for them, now, does it?) We all started out from the same point, and each pen we make is hopefully an improvement on our craftsmanship. This is simply a venue for sharing that craftsmanship with a like-minded person--nothing more, nothing less. Therefore, I hope that Keith WILL NOT make an effort to segregate new turners from seasoned turners---its just not in the spirit of the game! And you new folks, don't worry, you'll do just fine! I for one will be very proud of the pen I receive, no matter WHO it is from--I will have made a new friend.


----------



## jwalt191 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in. Cast for Cast. Thanks

Jim Walter
www.jilly-bella.com


----------



## neon007 (Dec 4, 2007)

No need to worry. I am not seperating by exp. just wood , cast , and wood and cast. One good thing about doing it this way, you kind of push that little extra bit. I know I do. Hope all enjoy. Pairs posted sat. evening Dec. 8


----------



## sah6139 (Dec 4, 2007)

Would like in 
Wood for wood

steve


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I was afraid of joining, but I'll give it a go...I haven't made 10 pens yet, but put me down for an acrylic cast for cast!  

(It doesn't matter if I buy the casting, does it?) 

Andrew


----------



## jdodom (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm for a wood for wood


----------



## polarbear1 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in either wood or casting I do both


----------



## rlharding (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I be paired with one of the Grisi brothers ...please?

[]


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm in for both, wood and cast.  I am just approching 100 pens but what the heck.


----------



## armyturner (Dec 5, 2007)

I am also in for both, wood and cast.


----------



## Federman (Dec 5, 2007)

I am in for a wood swap


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 5, 2007)

Im in for a wood pen and will take anything in return-cast,acrylic,wood whatever.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2007)

Put me down for both wood and cast.  I have a couple of ideas I'd like to try out and would be happy to swap my rejec... er, results.

Eric


----------



## Grizzlyss (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey what the heck, put me down too, for woods that is.

Sheldon


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a shame we can't get a bulk buy on the shipping for all these pens. 



Regarding the shipping, how is the best (ie, safe and affordable) way to ship ONE pen?


----------



## desert1pocket (Dec 6, 2007)

Since I'm back turning again, I might as well join in.  Put down another newbie for wood.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 7, 2007)

Wood and cast


----------



## jptruett (Dec 7, 2007)

I've only turned slimline pens and a couple of Euros.  I have only turned about 50 pens thus far.  I would like to be part of this if someone doesn't mind getting a slimline.  Put me down wood / wood.

Jerry


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll get in both wood and plastic Last time I missed out so this time I'll do both to recover lost ground. Can't wait. I'll do my best trying to make my new couple happly [)] make sure is female though []
Alex


----------



## Charles (Dec 16, 2007)

Like to get in on this if still open please respond. Wood or casting if there is an odd #.


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 16, 2007)

Ditto. I was away on holiday when this came up. I work mainly in wood and am a relative newbie.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like you guys found your pen partner. You guys can just do a swap?? Right 
I can't wait to get mine in the mail, I have made one pen since I got my between centers bushings, very happy with results. One or two more pens and I can make one nice enough to send off. Good luck Guys, Victor


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 16, 2007)

That suits me fine if Charles is up for it.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 16, 2007)

Egrem, it seems that your email is blocking me. I really don't know how else to get with you and answer your email to me. Maybe it's because I use a gmail account?


----------



## Charles (Dec 18, 2007)

Crazy Bear sounds good to me pm aent and received. When do we need these in the mail. Please send pm with mailing address.


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in for wood only.


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Charles_
> <br />Crazy Bear sounds good to me pm aent and received. When do we need these in the mail. Please send pm with mailing address.



Hi Charles

Tried Emailing you but it came back saying your Email inbox was full


----------

